# won t run



## Ron Walker (Apr 8, 2006)

hey guys, i m new bac into this,an i got 2 cars,t jets al i bought them on the bay, 3 sets plates gears an arms and3 chassic i put stoock mags in all 3,new brushes 1 runs the other 2 don t do squite, any ideas. thanks


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

The motor brushes are stuck in the chassis brush wells or not making contact with the com.

Push them up.

__________________


----------



## Ron Walker (Apr 8, 2006)

ok kool thanks


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hi ron its cool gettin back into the lil cars after being away.tjets are a gas and if you read the fray tuning thread it will help you how to squeeze as much speed and enjoyment out of the tjet chassis.heres a lil hint. get some small tools also a lighted magnifier /table mount. and read all u can on hobbytalk!! you,ll find the guys here will will walk u through any and i mean any questions you got.but most off all enjoy the escape from reality!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

While yer poking the brushes up make sure your magnets attract. Dont laugh! Seen it before.

Take a minute and run a pink eraser around the com plates til they're shiny and drag the brushes across some paper. Even seemingly clean parts can have a light oxidation that will muck up the works.

Dont forget to re-oil!


----------

